# Removing sap from driftwood...?



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a gorgeous piece of driftwood I have been soaking for the past few weeks and I just noticed that it has spots of sap in different spots. Anyone have any good tips for removing it?


----------



## Marcom1234 (Aug 16, 2006)

i can't be sure but id think you would just have to pick it off with a pick or knife or something.... only other option i know of would be chemicals and i don't think you want that on your wood.

i know not alot of help but at least you get a bump


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

What type of driftwood is this? I have never heard of.... nor seen drift wood that has any sap left..... makes me wonder if it was well dried and aged? at any rate if it is good quality and isnt going to rot on ya or anything like that.... I would think your best bet would probably be to sand the affected areas down to a point that you get the sap off, or at least less noticable....

Though its real tough to sand wet wood..... and looks like its been soaking....


----------

